# Next Timberwolves Head Coach?



## BNJWOLVESFAN (Feb 16, 2016)

Who would you like as the next head coach and why?

Available coaches that have been fired since the summer time go as followed (remind me of more if I forgot any)

Lionell Hollins
Tom Thibeado
Derek Fisher
Kevin Mchale
Jeff Hornacek

Others that the wolves have contacted in the summer time but have said no due to them wanting more talent on the team...

Sam Cassell
Chauncey Billups (his heart isn't 100 percent into head coaching though, as he said he would rather work in the offices before on the bench)

Coaches that we contacted years ago for an interview that are once again available...

Mark Jackson
___________________________________________________________________________

I would really like Tibs or Mark Jackson for defensive and toughness purposes, Kevin Mchale was a decent coach for us years back and I am curious as to how Billups and Cassell would do as head coaches.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This team needs a coach who's an expert at developing talent and establishing a culture of winning at the early stages of that cycle. A guy like Doug Collins or Stan Van Gundy comes to mind. Mike Woodson also wouldn't be bad in this spot. Also, what about Nate McMillan? When is he going to get another shot to be a head coach? This could be a good landing spot for him.


----------



## BNJWOLVESFAN (Feb 16, 2016)

This is a link about Thibodeau...

http://larrybrownsports.com/basketball/tom-thibodeau-timberwolves-job-contact/292923


----------

